# emule + webserver

## strafacendo

qualcuno sa se esiste una versione di emule per linux che abbia la funzione di webserver?

Sulla versione per win se attivo il webserver posso controllare a distanza emule, controllare la coda e altre cose, tutto protetto da password. Una cosa del genere per gentoo mi farebbe molto comodo visto che ho intenzione di mettere gentoo sul fisso di casa che praticamente lascio sempre acceso.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

La versione 2 ce l'ha ma l'ultima volta che l'ho provato non funzionava molto bene (penso non finito di implementare). Se provi facci sapere che mi interessa

----------

## strafacendo

ora provo, sto emergiando ora la versione 2.0.0_rc7

----------

## oRDeX

su quella versione (di aMule c'è, l'ho appena installato..però nno so se funge)

----------

## strafacendo

Dopo aver emergiato l'ultima versione di amule ho seguito queste guide

http://www.p2pitalia.com/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=41

http://www.no-ip.com/tips.php/id/13?sid=1f51581a1d5fa158de74412b3272b4dc

e attivato dalle preferenze di amule il webserver e impostato la password ma se in firefox provo a inserire il nuovo indirizzo non funge...

ora provo in winxp e vedo se cambia qualcosa

----------

## strafacendo

Non so per quale motivo ma amule non ne vuole sapere di far partire il webserver, mentre con emule sotto windows la cosa funziona alla grande.

Ora non ho molta voglia di cercare il modo di farlo andare anche sotto linux però in giro per la rete ci sono delle guide, almeno chi ha scritto la guida c'è riuscito a farlo andare, domani a mente fresca ci riprovo.

----------

## kaosone

usa mldonkey   :Wink: 

----------

## GhePeU

 *strafacendo wrote:*   

> Non so per quale motivo ma amule non ne vuole sapere di far partire il webserver, mentre con emule sotto windows la cosa funziona alla grande.
> 
> Ora non ho molta voglia di cercare il modo di farlo andare anche sotto linux però in giro per la rete ci sono delle guide, almeno chi ha scritto la guida c'è riuscito a farlo andare, domani a mente fresca ci riprovo.

 

installa le wxGTK 2.5.3 (al momento hard-masked) e ricompila amule con l'ebuild che trovi qui

----------

## FMulder

Ciao, ho installato l'ebuild che dici, ma ho sempre lo stesso problema... provando a scrivere su firefox http://localhost:4711 ottengo errore in connessione, se scrivo http://localhost:4712 (come settato nella parte più in basso della scheda del controllo remoto) firefox mi chiede di salvare un file binario, e dal log di amule leggo tentativo di accesso non autorizzato, connessione chiusa..

ho provato anche a connettermi da un altro pc, nel log di amule ho sempre la stessa cosa mentre nel browser appare Access Denied...

qualche idea?

EDIT: perfetto, ci sono riuscito... mi sfuggiva che sul pc in cui gira amule, bisogna dare il comando amuleweb per avviare il server web! Se volete qualche spiegazione sono felice di darvela  :Wink: Last edited by FMulder on Mon Dec 20, 2004 2:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tweye

tanto per chiarire, avete usato:

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" USE="remote" emerge amule

```

?

----------

## Truzzone

 *GhePeU wrote:*   

> 
> 
> installa le wxGTK 2.5.3 (al momento hard-masked) e ricompila amule con l'ebuild che trovi qui

 

Mi intrometto un attimo, ricompilando aMule si perdono i vecchi file di configurazione? (a parte down e temp)   :Question: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Truzzone wrote:*   

> Mi intrometto un attimo, ricompilando aMule si perdono i vecchi file di configurazione? (a parte down e temp)   

 

No i dati dovrebbero trovarsi in ~/.aMule e non vengono toccati. Comunque fare il backup di questa cartella ogni tanto non sarebbe male

----------

## Truzzone

Ok, Grazie   :Smile: 

----------

## FMulder

Ragazzi ho scritto un howto che fedeli ha splittato su un nuovo thread, lo trovate qui

Ciao!

----------

